# Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Năm 2019



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (10/5/19)

Một chiếc nệm tốt sẽ mang lại giấc ngủ ngon cho bản thân và các thành viên gia đình bạn. Biết cách chọn mua nệm tốt là một điều bạn nên tìm hiểu trước khi quyết định mua nệm cho gia đình mình.

Bạn đang đau đầu với quá nhiều sự lựa chọn, mức giá cả trên trời, sản phẩm nguồn gốc không rõ ràng… khi tìm mua nệm cho gia đình. Những tiêu chí trong bài viết Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Năm 2019 sau đây sẽ giúp bạn tìm mua được chiếc nệm như ý muốn dễ dàng hơn.

*1. Dùng nệm thời gian bao lâu thì nên thay mới:*
Bạn có thể căn cứ vào 2 yếu tố để quyết định thay nệm mới đó là tuổi thọ và cách dùng:

Trung bình tuổi thọ một chiếc nệm thường kéo dài từ 5 năm bởi khi dùng nệm trong thời gian dài thì nệm là nơi tích tụ những tế bào da chết hay mồ hôi từ cơ thể tạo ra những nấm mốc, vi khuẩn có hại cho sức khỏe như gây bệnh về da, bệnh về đường hô hấp.





_Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Năm 2019_​

Cách sử dụng nệm đúng cách cũng sẽ giúp bạn kéo dài tuổi thọ của nệm lên tới 10 năm như việc bảo quản vệ sinh nệm đúng cách hay một số trường hợp sử dụng ga chống thấm trong quá trình sử dụng giúp bảo vệ bề mặt nệm khỏi mồ hôi hay dịch tiết ra từ cơ thể.
*2. Lựa chọn kích thước nệm phù hợp với mục đích sử dụng:*
Kích thước nệm chia thành 2 loại để bạn lựa chọn:

Kích thước nệm theo tiêu chuẩn phổ biến nhất thị trường hiện nay gồm:
1m2 x 1m9 còn gọi là kích cỡ đệm single size
1m5 x 1m9 còn gọi là kích cỡ đệm double size
1m6 x 2m còn gọi là kích cỡ đệm queen size
1m8 x 2m còn gọi là kích cỡ đệm king size
2m x 2m2 còn gọi là kích cỡ đệm super king size

Trong đó thì loại nệm 1m2 phổ biến sử dụng cho giường đơn hoặc phòng ngủ bị giới hạn về diện tích. Các kích cỡ còn lại là bạn sử dụng cho giường đôi dành cho phòng cưới, giường ngủ cho vợ chồng...Trong trường hợp là giường cưới bạn cũng nên tính tới việc chọn kích cỡ nệm lớn để không gian ngủ của bố mẹ và bé được đảm bảo.






_Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Năm 2019_​
Kích cỡ nệm đặt theo yêu cầu: Hiện nay nhu cầu đặt làm nệm ngoại cỡ đặc biệt tăng lên đáng kể. Sự gia tăng này xuất phát từ sở thích cá nhân và chọn nệm hợp phong thủy người sử dụng.
*3. Loại nệm đáp ứng nhu cầu bản thân:*
Nên mua nệm loại nào? Nệm nào tốt nhất hiện nay? Tại việt nam có 3 loại nệm phổ biến nhất để bạn lựa chọn:

- Nệm bông ép là loại nệm có giá thành phù hợp với mặt bằng thu nhập của đa số người tiêu dùng Việt, độ bền cao, dễ dàng di chuyển, bảo quản và cuối cùng thích ứng tốt với khí hậu của cả 3 miền nước ta. Vì thế nệm bông ép là nệm có độ bền tốt nhất hiện nay đồng thời cũng là loại nệm được tiêu thụ nhiều nhất tại Việt Nam.





_Nệm bông ép TATANA ứng dụng công nghệ vải 3D Spacer với hàng lỗ thoáng khí cùng khả năng thấm hút mồ hôi tuyệt đối._​
- Nệm lò xo có tính đàn hồi tốt nhất trong các loại nệm. Tác dụng của nệm lò xo cấu tạo từ lò xo kết hợp vỏ bọc ngoài bằng những chất liệu mút, xơ dừa, bông ép và vải nhung. Sử dụng nệm lò xo giúp bảo vệ cột sống rất tốt trong khi ngủ. Giá thành nệm lò xo khá cao so với thu nhập của người tiêu dùng và luôn được coi là sản phẩm đắt tiền, xa xỉ, ít được người dùng là lựa chọn. Một chiếc nệm lò xo cao cấp của những thương hiệu cao cấp trung bình dao động từ 5 triệu đến 23 triệu tùy theo kích cỡ sản phẩm và thương hiệu. Nệm lò xo không thể gấp gọn như nệm bông ép nên khá khó khăn trong việc vận chuyện cũng như lắp đặt nên nệm lò xo chỉ phù hợp với những căn nhà có phòng ngủ rộng rãi hoặc sử dụng trong khách sạn.






_Nệm lò xo TATANA HANA sử dụng công nghệ vải 4D Spacer mang lại sự thoáng mát tuyệt đối cho người sử dụng._​- Nệm cao su: Nệm cao su phổ biến hiện nay là nệm cao su nhân tạo nhờ vào việc giữ được phần lớn các đặc tính vật lý của nệm cao su thiên nhiên và giá cả lại ở tầm trung, phù hợp với khả năng thu nhập của đa số người tiêu dùng Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn không bị giới hạn về khả năng tài chính thì chúng tôi khuyên bạn vẫn nên mua nệm cao su thiên nhiên để sử dụng vì nệm được làm từ nguyên liệu tự nhiên nên sẽ thân thiện với cả người dùng và môi trường thiên nhiên.






_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA làm từ nguyên liệu cao su tự nhiên 100%_​
*4. Chọn độ cứng của nệm theo sở thích và tình trạng sức khỏe:*
Ngày nay, nệm chia thành nhiều độ cứng khác nhau để đáp ứng mọi độ tuổi và sở thích mỗi người: thường thì người trẻ tuổi sẽ thích các dòng nệm nềm hơn và người lớn tuổi thì lại thích những dòng nệm tương đối cứng hơn một chút vì nó sẽ không quá bồng bềnh, thích hợp với khả năng vận động và trở mình của những người cao hay trung niên.

Theo thống kê nếu bạn trên 40 tuổi thì mỗi lần thay nệm mới nên chọn loại nệm mềm hơn cái cũ vì tuổi càng cao thì cơ thể càng nhạy cảm hơn khi tiếp xúc.

*5. Mua nệm tại những đại lý ủy quyền của thương hiệu lớn:*
Đây chính là câu trả lời cho những câu hỏi thường trực như _Nên mua nệm của hãng nào?_ _Nên mua nệm bông ép của hãng nào chất lượng? Nệm lò xo hãng nào tốt?_

Mỗi thương hiệu chăn ra gối nệm uy tín có quy mô lớn đều có kênh phân phối riêng còn gọi là đại lý ủy quyền do công ty cấp phép. Ví dụ bạn muốn mua một sản phẩm nệm xò lo hay nệm bông ép của thương hiệu TATANA thì bạn có thể yên tâm mua được hàng chính hãng ngay tại website và fanpage của công ty. Và nếu bạn muốn tăng tính đảm bảo, muốn trực tiếp kiểm tra và trải nghiệm sản phẩm thì có thể đến ngay hệ thống Thegioinem.com – là đại lý phân phối chính thức của hãng chăn drap gối nệm cao cấp TATANA.

*TATANA*​


----------

